# Tool Kit for HSS1332ATD



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, I just can't stop tinkering with this thing. I got to thinking, "What if I'm way far away from the garage and something needs tightening or adjusting, or heaven forbid I need to replace a shear bolt"? So I started looking at ways to stow the Honda tools and spare bolts, etc. on board. I found this nifty little tool kit that mounts in a bicycle water bottle cage, and then a quick-release cage to hold it onto the handlebar riser. I'll get to play with mounting them in a couple weeks when they arrive from Taiwan... Total investment: $7.98


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Good way to carry a few things onboard. I expect the tools in it will be of little or no value on your Honda. But you can custom a set for what you feel you need and use the case. I find the main thing while operating is shear bolt replacement. Usually its the 6 mm auger bolts. All you need for them is a stubby 10 mm wrench and a spare bolt. Check over your Machines between storms and make ajustments then. Less likely to have problems during the storm but things still can happen. Keeping them up to snuff goes a long way.
My situation is a bit different than most. Im all over town doing commercial accounts. I carry a large tool box in my truck with a vast assortment of tool. Most of which are just in case, rarely need anything from it for the blowers. However I carry a small tool box specific for my blowers. A small plastic ammo box. In it I carry a mall flash light, spare switch key, a small 6 mm punch & tapper, all the different shear bolts, track pins,spark plug and the wrenches to change them. If Im dealing with very heavy snow, or icy stuff I keep an auger shear bolt and the wrench in my pocket. If something other than shear bolts comes up I usually dont fix it in the field. Im usually not more than 10 minutes from home. I will drop it off at my shop and pick up the backup to finish and repair or make adjustments after the storm or when Im done. I find I get frustrated pretty quik out in a storm trying to do a repair or adjustment, usually cold and in the dark. So much nicer to be in a heated shop and not pushed for time. I realize most people are doing only their own driveway and dont have backup blower options.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It actually doesn't come with any tools; what's pictured is just window dressing. I'll put in the tools from the HSS tool kit, the spare fuses and shear bolts, a spark plug, and the few extra tools I always need around Honda power equipment, like a small ratchet handle and 10mm/12mm sockets.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone ([email protected] maybe?) have a simple source document that would list every socket size necessary for every bolt/nut on the HSS1332ATD? I went through all the parts diagrams at Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site and came up with the following list. Did I miss anything?

Bolt/Nut Socket 
M4 7mm 
M5 8mm 
M6 10mm 
M8  12mm 
M10 14mm 
M12 17mm 
M16 22mm


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I was able to get a slender bicycle tool bag that hangs vertically. 2 velcro straps hold it in place. In it fits: shear pins, 2 - 10mm wrenches, an awl, a 4 in one screwdriver and a small vice grip. If only a flashlight and a pair of knee pads would fit in it, I'd be set.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a couple of these, I put one on my dirt bike. They have a couple of different sizes. Shipping from this place was kind of expensive, maybe a small plastic ammo can from Harbor Freight or something would work as well. Just thinking about being waterproof.

Manual Canister, Tool Tube, Document Holder, Manual Tube


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I've been inspired. I just ordered a bicycle pannier to strap to my HSS. 
Should be just big enough to keep the...

OEM tool kit 
Additional shear bolts
Small flashlight
1/4 ratched 
10mm, 12mm, 14mm shallow sockets. 

I have some no name tools that would be perfect for this application.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Completed toolkit! (Sticker courtesy of [email protected])

10/12mm Wrench
14/17mm Wrench
Spark Plug Wrench
1/4" Ratchet Handle
1/4" Extension
8/10/12/13/14mm + 1/4" Sockets
LED Flashlight
Stubby Combo Screwdriver
Shear Bolts & Fuses
Spark Plug
Long Hex Screwdriver Bits
Metric Hex Bits


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*:bowing:*

WOW! You Honda guys sure are prepared! :smile:


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is a toolkit I cobbled for my HSS928. The screwdrivers are not Phillips, but rather, JIS crosspoints. The case is a waterproof Flambeau, sourced from Digikey. There are a few spare parts for my old HS828 in there as well.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> Completed toolkit! (Sticker courtesy of [email protected])
> 
> 10/12mm Wrench
> 14/17mm Wrench
> ...



Big fan of zip ties and electrical tape in every emergency tool kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tabora said:


> I went through all the parts diagrams at Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site and came up with the following list. Did I miss anything?
> 
> Bolt/Nut Socket
> M4 7mm
> ...


That's the only way (and a skim of the shop manual) to get most of them. However, know the size(s) is just half the battle...what will make or break is what type of tool is best for the situation. where a t-handle 10mm might be ideal, another bolt or nut might only accessible with a 10mm deep, 1/4" drive socket, or 10mm offset box-end, etc.

The shop manual shows a very long list of fasteners that require non-standard torque, most are 6, 8 or 10mm in diameter. Of course, there are a few odd ones too, but nothing you'd likely have to mess with in the field or away from your shop/work area, like the 16mm flywheel nut.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

As far as field repairs go, I think the most important tools are a ratchet a few sockets to handle shear bolt replacements.

Nylock nuts and an open end wrench is far to tedious for me. Ratchet FTW.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

tabora said:


> Well, I just can't stop tinkering with this thing. I got to thinking, "What if I'm way far away from the garage and something needs tightening or adjusting, or heaven forbid I need to replace a shear bolt"? So I started looking at ways to stow the Honda tools and spare bolts, etc. on board. I found this nifty little tool kit that mounts in a bicycle water bottle cage, and then a quick-release cage to hold it onto the handlebar riser. I'll get to play with mounting them in a couple weeks when they arrive from Taiwan... Total investment: $7.98


Where did you see this? Is there a link?

$8 is a good price as it's quick release to move to another machine or remove. And with the tool bag? w/o
the tools.

I do a lot of cycling and know what they cost.

Will a water bottle fit in? As they provide great waterproof storage, or a drink.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Where did you see this? Is there a link?
> 
> $8 is a good price as it's quick release to move to another machine or remove. And with the tool bag? w/o the tools.
> 
> ...



Tool Capsule: *Bicycle Cycling Tool Capsule Boxes Store Keys Repair Tools Kit Set Bottle Cage | eBay $4.99 
*
Bottle Cage: *Motorcycle Bike Bicycle Drink Water Bottle Cup Holder Mount Cage Quick Release $2.99http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...039018&itemid=282042147955&qu=1&sojTags=bu=bu *


----------

